# Where is everyone from?



## jade (Nov 17, 2006)

Just curious where everyone is located. I'm in Dallas.


----------



## Juniper (Nov 18, 2006)

OKlahoma City


----------



## Mandy (Nov 25, 2006)

Utah


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2006)

I'm from Albany


----------



## Vic (Dec 7, 2006)

Indiana


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2006)

Vermont


----------



## Dallas (Dec 28, 2006)

Texas


----------



## *zoe (Jan 9, 2007)

I'm from miami, but I just moved to atlanta


----------



## pepperi27 (Jan 15, 2007)

New York City


----------



## anakoi (Feb 2, 2007)

aurora colorado


----------



## Noel (May 10, 2007)

South Dakota


----------



## naturemama (Jun 10, 2007)

Minnesota


----------



## tknoppe (Jun 11, 2007)

Missouri


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jul 17, 2007)

SW Missouri.

"Show Me!"

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## tangled_panda (Jul 18, 2007)

Mt. Sterling, Kentucky


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2007)

Sacramento, California.. born and raised in San Francisco California across the street from good ole Candlestick park home of the ex Giants.. and still 49ers!


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Jul 19, 2007)

Newport, RI right now. But we're military, so that changes every few years!  :wink:


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jul 19, 2007)

Michigan, right now.  Was born and raised in Los Angeles CA.  All thanks to the US Air Force


----------



## smittenkitten (Jul 21, 2007)

From the UK, but living in NJ for the last two years.  Moving back to the UK within the next year.


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 21, 2007)

I was born in LA, moved to Dallas when I was 12, moved to Corsicana in 2006. Corsicana is 60 miles south of Dallas, we needed to reduce our stress levels via a smaller town-LOL!


----------



## CPSoaper (Jul 21, 2007)

FitMommyOf2 said:
			
		

> Newport, RI right now. But we're military, so that changes every few years!  :wink:



We are retired military. Hubby retired a year ago after 22 years. Now my son proudly serves.


----------



## CPSoaper (Jul 21, 2007)

smellitlikeitis said:
			
		

> Sacramento, California.. born and raised in San Francisco California across the street from good ole Candlestick park home of the ex Giants.. and still 49ers!



Hey I'm a Sacto girlie too having grown up there.  I no longer live there but my whole family still does.  Sacramento will always be in my blood.


----------



## Woodi (Jul 25, 2007)

Ontario, Canada. Am I the only Canadian so far?


----------



## Divinity Gardens (Jul 30, 2007)

Bremerton, WA is my home now!  

Was raised in NE Miss. and then spent 13 yrs in Memphis, TN before moving out to WA state.  Been here for about 15 yrs now.  I love it here!    

FitMommy...my son serves as well!


----------



## soapbuddy (Jul 31, 2007)

Palm Springs, but born in the Czech Republic.

Irena


----------



## moca (Aug 5, 2007)

Youngsville Pennsylvania


----------



## paupau (Sep 3, 2007)

South of Palm Beach and North of Fort Lauderdale. South Florida


----------



## Woodi (Dec 3, 2007)

Ontario, Canada


----------



## edco76 (Dec 3, 2007)

I was raised in the north Georgia mountains. but I moved to L.A. about 9 years ago.


L.A.=Lower Alabama


----------



## Zenobiah (Dec 5, 2007)

paupau said:
			
		

> South of Palm Beach and North of Fort Lauderdale. South Florida



Are you a Boca girl? I was there for 5 months when I was an au-pair. 

I am from Norway, born and raised, but married to an American and moving (back) to the States within the next 6 months.


----------



## earthygirl (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm a G.R.I.T.S. girl from South Carolina.


----------



## Bret (Dec 5, 2007)

NW IN here.


----------



## pink-north (Dec 5, 2007)

The Great white north - Canada (I mean you all should really see the snow we have now!!)


----------



## pink-north (Dec 5, 2007)

More specifically Ottawa, Ontario, Canada. No Woodi you're not the only one.


----------



## Woodi (Dec 5, 2007)

Hi Pink-North! Love your nickname. Why 'pink'?


----------



## freshwater pearl (Dec 5, 2007)

Virginia, very close to Washington D.C.


----------



## dixichiq (Dec 5, 2007)

Ocala, FL  8)


----------



## pink-north (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm glad you like my name. I'm from the "great white north" (I like saying that) like I mentioned before and my favourite colour is pink. Kinda corny huh?


----------



## Chalk Creek (Dec 5, 2007)

Central mountains of Colorado, our farm is at 8000'.


----------



## Zenobiah (Dec 6, 2007)

> Central mountains of Colorado, our farm is at 8000'.




I think my husband and I camped there on our honeymoon. In our one-person tent...


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Dec 6, 2007)

dixichiq said:
			
		

> Ocala, FL  8)



We bought a camper in Ocala. Until this past April, we lived in Kissimmee for 4 years!    Had to leave that "area" and come back home, even though it is cold in the winters!  

Paul....  :wink:


----------



## jamacro (Dec 6, 2007)

*Albany Oregon?*

I'm from Sutherlin


----------

